# Atlas milling attachment



## jastone502 (Dec 26, 2012)

Searching for a milling attachment for my 12" Atlas , anyone have one they would like to sell?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 27, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 27, 2012)

You should just buy this from me then you have the best of both worlds http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9999-Burke-4-with-Vertical-head


----------



## george wilson (Dec 29, 2012)

A burke #4 was my 2nd. mill in the early 70's. It was a REAL machine capable of doing real work compared to the Atlas. I'd have loved to have found a vertical head for mine at the time,but this was ages before the internet. I fully recommend the Burke #4,and it isn't so heavy that a couple of guys can't move it about. I took mine off a tall flat bed trailer with a friend(but was a LOT younger back then!)

I saw a vertical head for the Atlas years ago. It had a little round leather belt like an old sewing machine. A small pulley was held in the spindle of the mill to drive it. I don't recall seeing any way to tighten the ever stretching leather belt. It did not look like it would have enough power transmission to knock your hat off. These were not made by Atlas. Someone else made the vertical head and a slitter for Atlas mills.

I'd certainly make a way to mount a motor with a V belt on such a head,if I were you.


----------



## Dranreb (Dec 29, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> You should just buy this from me then you have the best of both worlds http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9999-Burke-4-with-Vertical-head



Shame about the Atlantic Ocean between us, I would have that tomorrow..

Bernard


----------



## firefite (Dec 29, 2012)

still looking for the atlas milling attachment? for a 101?


----------



## bluedxj (Dec 29, 2012)

sorry for the noob question but does anyone have a pic of the milling attachment?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 29, 2012)

bluedxj said:


> sorry for the noob question but does anyone have a pic of the milling attachment?




It is the greenish object in the middle of this picture:


----------



## jastone502 (Dec 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> still looking for the atlas milling attachment? for a 101?


Yes I am
Jeff


----------



## firefite (Dec 31, 2012)

Jeff, I have a new one, I think still in the box for $175.00 +S&H


----------



## george wilson (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know why,but I thought the quest was for a vertical head for an Atlas mill!! Sorry.

I think the response about the Burke mill for sale threw me off.


----------



## jastone502 (Jan 1, 2013)

firefite said:


> Jeff, I have a new one, I think still in the box for $175.00 +S&H


Great I will take it. Can you send me a couple pics? Jastone502@live.com
         Thanks,
          Jeff


----------



## firefite (Jan 1, 2013)

Photos sent


----------



## firefite (Jan 1, 2013)

The milling attachment is for a 101.07301 6" lathe the model number for the mill is 500A I hope it's what you are looking for?


----------

